# Managing/Keeping track of a portfolio



## goolo (19 June 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I'm trying to figure out an efficient way to manage my portfolio so I can keep track of the asset values and performance for a long period of time.  

I buy and hold stocks for several months (possibly years, will see how I go).  I've been keeping track of my portfolio in excel however I've realised that it will be very inefficient to maintain if I start having more shares (i.e. 40+) because I'll be scrolling across several columns and then some of the earlier stocks might have already been sold.

I also want to create a worksheet for each stock to keep track of its dividends, income stream but again if I have too many stocks, it will clog up the spreadsheet. 

I've attached a sample of what I've been doing and would like to know what solutions might be out there.  I've been thinking if using Microsoft Access would help but I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Semillon (19 June 2009)

The structure of your spreadsheet is not ideal, try to make each transaction a new record, ie a new line. I have attached a sample which is similar to what I am using to give you some more ideas. Obviously it needs to expand further to track capital gains/losses come tax time...

If you are not familiar with access or database design in general, I would stick with spreadsheets.

Excel aside, if you use an online broker, their portfolio screen(s) will likely do most of what you want?


----------



## Boggo (19 June 2009)

Depends on whether you want to fork out some money or build your own.

I use Stockmaster and keep track of three accounts, the end of year reporting ability is excellent.

Just my 

http://www.supertech.com.au/stockmas.htm


----------



## Nero64 (19 June 2009)

I'm trying to make sense of your spreadsheet. It looks as though you just focus on 4 shares. I like your choices but are you keeping a running count or do you buy and sell them. If you spend 2K each transation I make it as being 230k overall spent or have you run $17987 to $22176 for a 23% gain? 

My Portfolio spreadsheet has the following in a column:

Company tilte
code
buy date
buy price
Number of shares
Total amount
Portfolio weight
current share price
current profit or loss percentage per share
sold share price
Proft or loss
profit or loss percentage

Then down the bottom 

Starting capital total
Current running capital
Start profit and loss
current profit and loss
brokerage fees
Start profit and loss percentage
current running profit and loss percentage.


----------



## Julia (19 June 2009)

Nero64 said:


> My Portfolio spreadsheet has the following in a column:
> 
> Company tilte
> code
> ...



E-trade lets you see most of the above on your portfolio page and you can custom set it for what you want it to show.
Saves a lot of trouble in setting it all up separately.  
I never want to make extra work for myself if it's not necessary.

They're apparently in the process of producing some sort of end of year tax summary too.
I imagine other brokers will offer something similar.


----------



## jet328 (19 June 2009)

I wouldn't waste your time with excel or trying to make a database when people have already done the hard work for you (and are probably much better programmers ie. stock price updates over the net, CGT, dividends, share splits, reports for your accoutant)

I use stator lite and its well worth the money, about $50 from memory
http://www.stator-afm.com


----------



## Kryzz (20 June 2009)

jet328 said:


> I use stator lite and its well worth the money, about $50 from memory
> http://www.stator-afm.com




Would stator lite be suitable for CFD's, ie, does it take into account margin %ages etc, interest charges?

Cheers,

Shaun.


----------



## Trevor_S (20 June 2009)

goolo said:


> I've been thinking if using Microsoft Access would help but I'm not familiar with it.




Excel is the wrong tool for the job, you need a DBMS.  Access would be much better, as long as you have a modicum of understanding of an RDMS ?

I used to do it myself using a DBMS but decided not to bother.  I use Topshare (a local Aussie guy) now.   Currently runs on Paradox by the looks ?  Not that I have used Paradox since the early 90's  

http://www.topshare.com.au/


----------



## Chorlton (24 August 2009)

Kryzz said:


> Would stator lite be suitable for CFD's, ie, does it take into account margin %ages etc, interest charges?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shaun.




I believe you would need the Standard or Pro versions if you trade CFDs.


----------



## nomore4s (24 August 2009)

Kryzz said:


> Would stator lite be suitable for CFD's, ie, does it take into account margin %ages etc, interest charges?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Shaun.






Chorlton said:


> I believe you would need the Standard or Pro versions if you trade CFDs.




I have the standard version and it can be used with CFD's.

This software is well worth the money imo.


----------



## Chorlton (24 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> I have the standard version and it can be used with CFD's.
> 
> This software is well worth the money imo.




Hi NoMore,

I'm just going thru the Stator Manual and from what I've seen so far I intend to purchase the product this week.

As someone who already uses it, do you have any advice / guidence for someone new to it?

Cheers.....


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2009)

Chorlton said:


> Hi NoMore,
> 
> I'm just going thru the Stator Manual and from what I've seen so far I intend to purchase the product this week.
> 
> ...




Hi Chorlton,

No advice or guidence as the software is pretty straight forward to use but I probably don't use it to it's full extent. Like all new software it takes a bit of time to get familiar with it & it's features. It also might take a bit of time to set up the accounts & systems at the start - especially if entering older trades.

I've been using this software for over 2 years now and I can't fault it at all.


----------



## satanoperca (25 August 2009)

Hi Nomore4s,

Do you import your trades (closed & open) into Stator or do you mainly enter them.

Currently looking at Trade Management Software that can be intergrated with Amibroker and IB.

Cheers


----------



## nomore4s (25 August 2009)

satanoperca said:


> Hi Nomore4s,
> 
> Do you import your trades (closed & open) into Stator or do you mainly enter them.
> 
> ...




I currently enter them manually when I enter or exit a trade. There is a function to import trades but I haven't really looked at setting it up, as I said I don't use it to its full extent.

You could also have a look through this thread for info on stator or even email Stator direct off the website and ask about IB & amibroker.


----------



## satanoperca (25 August 2009)

Thanks for the reply, already gleaned everything about Stator off this site. Will contact them with my questions?

Thanks


----------



## Chorlton (25 August 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Hi Chorlton,
> 
> No advice or guidence as the software is pretty straight forward to use but I probably don't use it to it's full extent. Like all new software it takes a bit of time to get familiar with it & it's features. It also might take a bit of time to set up the accounts & systems at the start - especially if entering older trades.
> 
> I've been using this software for over 2 years now and I can't fault it at all.




Hi NoMore,

Thanks for the reply.....


----------

